# Ac/dc



## Lola

Anybody besides me going? If you are it would be really nice to put faces to names. We could do a meet and greet!

Just got my ticket and I am excited beyond words! $96 from StubHub! Much better than the $200 I thought I would be spending!


----------



## dago

Saw them last night in Ottawa, great show. 30,000 people was a little more than TD Place could really handle but otherwise awesome. The 20 minute guitar solo was outrageous.


----------



## Hamstrung

Should be a great show. Pay good attention to their opening act "Vintage Trouble". Very good band as well!


----------



## Rick31797

Seen them in Ottawa, it was an amazing show...this is the second time i have seen AC/DC, they only get better with age...When Angus hit that low e string it would go right through you....And i have got to say how impressed i was with the opening act Vintage Trouble.. if they cant get the crowd going nothing will..

The lead Singer of Vintage trouble was a contestant on the show Rockstar Inxs... what a energetic front man...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

From Moncton, shot by one of my photog friends


----------



## Rick31797

That picture was taken when the AC/DC asteroid hit Earth, and they came out and played there first song, Rock or Bust.





GuitarsCanada said:


> From Moncton, shot by one of my photog friends
> 
> View attachment 15480


----------



## Guest

I envy you Lola (and all others going to this show).
Take a lot of pics and post them. 
Have a good one!


----------



## Lola

I will take a video and lots of pictures for everyone. Got ripped off though. My son bought my ticket for me as I don't have Paypal. He paid for the ticket but his statement was for US $. So it wasn't the deal that I thought I was getting but nevertheless I am going on Thursday.


----------



## Rick31797

How much was the ticket and what web site did he get it off... the price in Ottawa was about 150.00 with all the fees, scalpers were trying to get 450.00 a ticket on concert day.




Lola said:


> I will take a video and lots of pictures for everyone. Got ripped off though. My son bought my ticket for me as I don't have Paypal. He paid for the ticket but his statement was for US $. So it wasn't the deal that I thought I was getting but nevertheless I am going on Thursday.


----------



## Lola

Rick31797 said:


> How much was the ticket and what web site did he get it off... the price in Ottawa was about 150.00 with all the fees, scalpers were trying to get 450.00 a ticket on concert day.


I don't know what site he got it off of. I was pissed! They should of said it was in foreign currency and been upfront about it. It ended up costing me $175 inclusive.

I would of paid more for a ticket though! 

I have never taken a video on my phone before. I will need a little tutorial on that so I get it right.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I have never taken a video on my phone before. I will need a little tutorial on that so I get it right.


Ya know, don't bother. Let everyone around you do that and they'll post it to YT.
Enjoy the show, while they don't because they're busy looking at their phones, recording.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Ya know, don't bother. Let everyone around you do that and they'll post it to YT.
> Enjoy the show, while they don't because they're busy looking at their phones, recording.


brilliant Laristotle! I won't even think twice about it. I will get some pictures though of Angus!


----------



## Rick31797

Video don't usually turn out very good, the small mic cant take all that volume, but depends on what you use and how far away you are, i have seen some decent videos on u-tube, mine didn't turn out very good, also the lights can really mess with auto-focus camera.


----------



## Lola

I am going to buy those light up Devil horns too! May as well! A memory in the making. $20 bucks for the horns! Their top grossing piece of merchandise!

- - - Updated - - -

3 more sleeps and I will be having the time of my life. I am going at 6am the morning of so I can be front and centre. I hope this heat dissipates a little. 

I am so excited! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Rick31797

doesn't your ticket have a row and seat number..





Lola said:


> I am going to buy those light up Devil horns too! May as well! A memory in the making. $20 bucks for the horns! Their top grossing piece of merchandise!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 3 more sleeps and I will be having the time of my life. I am going at 6am the morning of so I can be front and centre. I hope this heat dissipates a little.
> 
> I am so excited! I can hardly wait!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Rick31797 said:


> doesn't your ticket have a row and seat number..


It's Downsview Park, nothing but an old airfield


----------



## Lola

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's Downsview Park, nothing but an old airfield


It's general admission. First come, first served. It's not supposed to be this hot on Thursday. I pray to the guitar gods that this weather improves. I will be a casualty if I eat my cookies and try to deal with the heat too! I made a "special" batch of cookies.


----------



## Guitar101

Better bring some ear plugs . . . just in case.


----------



## dago

Measured 110DB C-Slow at FOH in Ottawa, bring good ear plugs.


----------



## Lola

**** said:


> Measured 110DB C-Slow at FOH in Ottawa, bring good ear plugs.


I have some ear plugs that are for construction purposes. I will bring them just in case!


----------



## Rick31797

I thought the Ottawa show was just a touch to loud, but i think they play louder at open venues.. I noticed that Angus guitar was quite a bit louder then Steve, Steve doesn't seem to be playing as loud as Malcolm, when Angus hits that low E string , it cuts right through you,pretty awesome tone.He only changes his guitar twice, he uses a different guitar for , highway to hell and hells bells, has less bass, more treble...Brian hinted yesterday about retiring, so i am glad i seen them for the second time.. Is the show better with the new members, yes overall the show is better then the Stiff upper Lip Tour..enjoy.

Too add, to get this show from city to city, it takes 73 crew members, 14 tractor trailers for all the steel....5 tractor trailers for the PA. 7 buses, and 1 plane..

The tractor and the trailers all looked brand new or close to it, they were all RED, and all the rims on both tractor and trailers were chrome.. These guys haul in style..


----------



## Lola

Rick31797 said:


> I thought the Ottawa show was just a touch to loud, but i think they play louder at open venues.. I noticed that Angus guitar was quite a bit louder then Steve, Steve doesn't seem to be playing as loud as Malcolm, when Angus hits that low E string , it cuts right through you,pretty awesome tone.He only changes his guitar twice, he uses a different guitar for , highway to hell and hells bells, has less bass, more treble...Brian hinted yesterday about retiring, so i am glad i seen them for the second time.. Is the show better with the new members, yes overall the show is better then the Stiff upper Lip Tour..enjoy.


This is my own personal history in the making. I have never seen them before. This was on my bucket list! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Rick31797

I have see quite a few concerts over the years, This last AC/DC concert is either number 1 or tied with seeing Def Leppard In the Round, at the Civic centre in Ottawa...




Lola said:


> This is my own personal history in the making. I have never seen them before. This was on my bucket list! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Lola

I am so excited. I am going down by myself but will meet up with some of my bandmates down there. I have been listening to them all day long.


----------



## Rick31797

They play 3 new songs off Rock and bust.. play ball, rock and bust and baptism on fire, 1 song off black ice, runaway train, the rest is what you would expect...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Enjoy the show


----------



## Lola

Found some earplugs! lol Just getting ready to fly the coop! It's not going to be too hot! Today is a stellar day. 

I know I will enjoy the show!


----------



## Lola

It was such an exciting concert. I got there at 1:30. It was so brutally hot especially since the sun was relentless. My husband packed a care package for me which included an umbrella, sunscreen, bandaids. I said what the hell is an umbrella for, it 's not going to rain. He said it was for the sun. I did use it too. I knew he would come in handy for something sooner or later! lol Standing in line with other strangers was so interesting. I made friends with this guy about 65, his wife and their son who is a musician. As soon as I found out he played guitar that just escalated the whole conversation to another level. This family in line was so nice. I saw the cart with the light up horns on it an thought they would run out of horns before they got to me. This family helped me to hop the fence and held my stuff while I ran for horns. Nice people. Then I met a group of 5 other guitar players and hung out with them 20 feet from the stage. 

It was absolutely surreal. We salute you with cannons! OMG Then the bell came down for Hells Bells. 

Angus was perfection plus. One really long solo was so incredible. He did some blues, it sounded like an improve cuz I have never heard it before. 

Thunderstruck and the crowd went crazy. Everywhere you looked it was a sea of red horns.

I had an amazing place. Almost front and centre and about 20 feet away from the stage. 

I am so fortunate that I was able to go. I will never forget this night. It was a dream come true. 

I couldn't believe the merchandising. $50 for a T-shirt! That's crazy! It got the devil horns.

The video quality sound sucks a little bit and I managed to get some really good pictures. As soon as I upload pictures from my phone my computer. Still don't know how to do !



Angus played a face melting solo for 20 minutes or so. Amazing showmanship and musicianship. His solos were flawless except Thunderstruck. On the intro he made 1 little mistake. It was very subtle but I picked up on it* not even Angus is perfect! I feel a little better about my mistakes! lol*


----------



## sambonee

Thanks. Great comments.


----------



## Rick31797

Thats funny , at the very beginning of the solo to thunderstruck in Ottawa he made a little mistake, but once he got going all was good...

you can get shirts at AC/DC FACE BOOK page , for 35.00 plus ship..
http://store.acdc.com/u-s-tour-merchandise.html


i could not get near the stand at the concert...






Lola said:


> It was such an exciting concert. I got there at 1:30. It was so brutally hot especially since the sun was relentless. My husband packed a care package for me which included an umbrella, sunscreen, bandaids. I said what the hell is an umbrella for, it 's not going to rain. He said it was for the sun. I did use it too. I knew he would come in handy for something sooner or later! lol Standing in line with other strangers was so interesting. I made friends with this guy about 65, his wife and their son who is a musician. As soon as I found out he played guitar that just escalated the whole conversation to another level. This family in line was so nice. I saw the cart with the light up horns on it an thought they would run out of horns before they got to me. This family helped me to hop the fence and held my stuff while I ran for horns. Nice people. Then I met a group of 5 other guitar players and hung out with them 20 feet from the stage.
> 
> It was absolutely surreal. We salute you with cannons! OMG Then the bell came down for Hells Bells.
> 
> Angus was perfection plus. One really long solo was so incredible. He did some blues, it sounded like an improve cuz I have never heard it before.
> 
> Thunderstruck and the crowd went crazy. Everywhere you looked it was a sea of red horns.
> 
> I had an amazing place. Almost front and centre and about 20 feet away from the stage.
> 
> I am so fortunate that I was able to go. I will never forget this night. It was a dream come true.
> 
> I couldn't believe the merchandising. $50 for a T-shirt! That's crazy! It got the devil horns.
> 
> The video quality sound sucks a little bit and I managed to get some really good pictures. As soon as I upload pictures from my phone my computer. Still don't know how to do !
> 
> 
> 
> Angus played a face melting solo for 20 minutes or so. Amazing showmanship and musicianship. His solos were flawless except Thunderstruck. On the intro he made 1 little mistake. It was very subtle but I picked up on it.


----------



## Lola

Give these guys a listen. They were incredible. The best opening act ever for any band! This is in Scotland but they did the same song in Toronto!

I give you Vintage Trouble~!

[video=youtube;GvjMqxGyuDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvjMqxGyuDo[/video]

What a show! A memory for life!! This is a great video of the whole AC/DC show!

[video=youtube;R5JBZ71MtK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5JBZ71MtK4[/video]


----------



## Rick31797

I agree, if Vintage trouble cant get a crowd going , nobody can....there sound was amazing, if anybody watched Rockstar Inxs way back, the lead singer was a contestant on that show...





Lola said:


> Give these guys a listen. They were incredible. The best opening act ever for any band! This is in Scotland but they did the same song in Toronto!
> 
> I give you Vintage Trouble~!
> 
> [video=youtube;GvjMqxGyuDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvjMqxGyuDo[/video]
> 
> What a show! A memory for life!! This is a great video of the whole AC/DC show!
> 
> [video=youtube;R5JBZ71MtK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5JBZ71MtK4[/video]


----------



## Lola

Does anyone know how to upload pictures on to their laptop. I need some help. IT son has gone away for a "boys" weekend.


----------



## Rick31797

you take the SD card out of the camera and put it into the laptop.. you should get a pop up screen when you do this asking if you want to open folder or save..
in order to put pictures on this site you need to use a host picture site like photo bucket.. so from your computer you will upload pictures to the host sight..





Lola said:


> Does anyone know how to upload pictures on to their laptop. I need some help. IT son has gone away for a "boys" weekend.


----------



## Lola

No from my I phone to my laptop. Sorry I didn't specify this!


----------



## fretboard

If it was me with photos on my phone, I'd email them to me and then open the emails on the computer and save them once opened. Easy enough for a couple pics, not something I'd want to do for dozens of them.


----------



## keto

fretboard said:


> If it was me with photos on my phone, I'd email them to me and then open the emails on the computer and save them once opened. Easy enough for a couple pics, not something I'd want to do for dozens of them.


That's how I deal with pics from my iPhone to either of my computers.


----------



## Lola

Problem is I have about 75 pictures and 30 videos! I have no email capabilities on my phone!


----------



## jayoldschool

Plug your charge cable into your computer and your phone, and transfer the files directly. The computer will see the phone as an external drive. There will be how-to videos on youtube...


----------



## GTmaker

while we are waiting for more pics how about some more Vintage Trouble...
G.

PS: some pretty cool amplifier porn on display.

[video=youtube;UfvSie-7AHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfvSie-7AHU[/video]


----------



## Lola

No pics yet and I am so sorry~ I am doing a computer training program with new employees and I want to scream. I have the patience of Job but these new kids think they know it all. They adapt quickly but just too many fucking questions. And I thought I was a technotard.


----------



## Lola

I am trying to be a self sufficient and figure this out by myself. I promise my day off Saturday I will have some pictures and video if I am lucky. I really am trying.

I have to say that this was the best concert ever. It was spectacular. The fire works, the confetti shooting rockets, the lights, the people and most of all the music. You know how much I love Van Halen, but this concert was absolutely beyond any other concert that I have seen in my life. I am a die hard AC/DC fan!! I was absolutely rocketed to another dimension after seeing this concert!


----------



## Rick31797

They were better this time around, then when i seen the Stiff Upper Lip Tour, and it was pretty great The reviews for this show are all , like you said, the best show ever.
If people have miss this show,they may never get to see them again, Brian is hinting about retiring, his is 67 yrs old, i don't blame him..well deserved


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> No from my I phone to my laptop. Sorry I didn't specify this!



Do you have the wire to plug your phone into your computer?

[video=youtube;jdh3J6ni63w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdh3J6ni63w[/video]


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Do you have the wire to plug your phone into your computer?
> 
> [video=youtube;jdh3J6ni63w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdh3J6ni63w[/video]


I know that!! It's a USB chord and yes I do!


----------



## Lola

Ya, I've got the devil in me!


----------



## fretboard

For the Ontario border folks;

March 20 - The Palace of Auburn Hills

March 29 - First Niagara Center, Buffalo, NY


----------

